

Exercise #2: Learning awk with Operators - aweber
http://bashshell.net/utilities/exercise-2-learning-awk-with-operators/

======
Nick_C
You always learn something new when you see it through someone else's eyes.

I didn't know the range operator "," could take regexes.

